# ppl who ride in louisiana



## jbadon

I was just looking for ppl in louisiana or surrounding areas that like to go riding, coz i dont know of any places or ppl to go with. we have a couple of trails but they have lug limits, i have 30in silverbacks so that wont work. if anyone knows of a group of ppl or if u are like me and just want to get a group togeather, some body let me know.BTW i live near laffayette la but i dont mind travel.:nutkick:


----------



## madppcs

Im always looking also.. I live in Opelousas. We are always going ride somewere. Ill keep in touch with ya.


----------



## Masher

Head toward Baton Rouge we are riding all the time.


----------



## Masher

Unless you have an HMF Utility, LOL... Just a joke.


----------



## jbadon

man thats sweet yall juat email me at [email protected] OR JUST send me a message i am down for a good ride and i dont mind the drive:rockn:


----------



## jbadon

oh yea no utility:haha:


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Masher said:


> Unless you have an HMF Utility, LOL... Just a joke.


 
Ahhh, quit your whinin..:crying: Bring your beans next time...LOL, and don't forget one for me, make that one and 1 1/2.


----------



## NOLABear

Planning a trip to Tower Trax pretty soon. If I ever get the bike running again. I'll let you know when we are going!


----------



## codyh

we live in covington, were goin to red creek for halloween bash yall should come,


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I live in houma and i will post in here before we go on a ride so everyone can get a chance to make it.


----------



## Metal Man

I moved this to the riding section.


----------



## jbadon

yea thats kool i have made reservations to go to mudstock, but i have something called an x wife, so im not sure. if anyone needs a hotel i will post it so when i cancel my res yall can get in.


----------



## Masher

A double barrel shotgun cured my X wife problem.....


----------



## aandryiii

they got some sick places to ride out there in laffy man... Duhons mud hole is pretty bad stuff... and a few of friends of mine go out to the levees.


----------



## jbadon

lmao at masher:rockn: but yea we go to duhons everychance we get and i never been to the leves sorry for spelling shortbus moment duhons was good until he made the 4wheelers their own pit i could ride a bike throu it it has water but a hard bottom maybe it will soften up after a while


----------



## zacksbf

When any of yal come up north to ride let me know. I am sure I will see some of you at mudstock but if you ever feel like making the trip and riding the highlifter park or Marshal or even Jacksonville let me know. If I can get away from work I will be there.


----------



## walker

when driller gets his brute fixed we're goin to try to hook up and got to highlifter and take our boys cause of the no drinkin


----------



## zacksbf

They allow drinking now


----------



## jbadon

Sounds good to me whats up with drillers brute?


----------



## codyh

im down to make a trip up to laffeyete you know a garret shaw up there, hes a friend of mine and he lives up there and i know he does some riding


----------



## bayou_boy_22

jbadon said:


> Sounds good to me whats up with drillers brute?


Nice truck and brute jbadon. 


He sunk it at the meet and greet.

I may be down for a trip to Laff.


----------



## walker

yep we were in the serpent pit at meet and greet and it went almost upside down... he's waiting on insurance company....


----------



## jbadon

no i dont know him but if u do come up here hit me up


----------



## jbadon

oh ty for coment on truck and brute its hard to keep it clean thou but its worth it and ins companys dont rush on anything but its worth it in the longrun i guess


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ No they definitely don't get in any kind of hurry!! But, it should be worth the $21 a month I pay....lol


----------



## jbadon

Oh yea it will be worth it i have a buddy who fliped his 420 and they replaced everything and some lol it looks brandnew


----------



## HeadC1

I'm only about 1 1/2 hours from you. We ride Topsy alot, its just north of Lake Charles. Its hunting season now so I don't ride much but it won't be long and it will be time to get the waders out for nice cold ride. Right now my bikes are in hibernation, getting ready for some winter time projects.


----------



## jbadon

kool i never even heard of topsy but i will look in to it or if yall go up their hit me up r u going to mudstock?


----------



## HeadC1

No, I don't think so. What weekend is it? Here's a link to the place in topsy http://www.marshbayouhuntinglodge.com/willoweddieatv.html


----------



## jbadon

that looks pretty dam good to me


----------



## jctgumby

Mudd Maddness in Choudrant, La. is alright, kinda small but a decent ride...I am planning a trip to Highlifter soon...There is also Mud Fury in West Monroe...I haven't been to it yet so I don't know anything about that one


----------



## jbadon

post them up if u can that would be great do they have links to those?


----------



## jctgumby

http://www.muddmaddness.com/

http://www.highlifter.com/park/default.aspx

http://www.mudfury.com/Home_Page.phphttp://www.mudfury.com/Directions.html


----------



## DjScrimm

Tower Trax Tomorrow.... 10-3-09


----------



## jbadon

ty gumby:rockn:


----------



## jctgumby

Not a problem

Just be sure and hollar at me when you want to ride


----------



## jbadon

for sure


----------



## craftkr

Seems to be allot of rides going on over here around Baton Rouge, I need to get off my *** and start riding. I haven't even rode my **** bike since Mudfest...


----------



## jbadon

u going to mud stock?


----------



## oilfield_trash21

_I think mud fury is closed for hunting season. Mud madness has been great with all the rain we've been having._


----------



## the grizzly muder

i went to mud fury with all my bikes and my friends rzr and my rhino also i have to get a picture why i have a insurance company


----------



## the grizzly muder

what happens when u put the rzr to the test


----------



## HeadC1

We're going riding at topsy tomorrow if anyone wants to go. Also known as Willow Eddie Island ATV


----------



## badazzbrute

I live in the Calhoun area and ride muddmaddness and mudfury. Mudfury is haveing a 4th party next saturday, the 3rd. It sounds like it is going to be a blast. I will be there, actually taking my 55 year old mother riding cause she wants to know what it is all about. I told her that after one ride with me, she will be going out to buy herself a bike. LOL.... Anyone ever want to ride up here, just give me a shout and we will go tear it up.... PM me and I will give my phone number.


----------



## jbadon

man i would love to go but had a bit of a accident this past weekend coz somebody on a 420 dont know what brakes are needless to say i have to change all plastics cv shaft and a bent a arm:zx11pissed:


----------



## badazzbrute

Wow, sorry to hear about that. Tell me this, did his bike look worse than yours in the end? :saevilw:


----------



## jbadon

nope his rack did all the damage thats what makes me so mad but at least everyone walked away with no real seriouse injury just some nasty bruses and cuts:rockn: i guess its back to the wrenches for me


----------



## jbadon

BRUTES READY GOING TO TOPSEY 7-24 :rockn:


----------

